# Latest tidbits from the Reversi log: storageless TiVos



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Some new results from my Reversi logs:


```
tsn = 746************
version = 14.8.N2-01-3-746
language = enUS
country = US
```
Language? Yeah, I suppose that's useful. Oh wait, what's this?


```
has-recording-storage = true
```
Now that's very interesting. But it gets better:


```
tsn = AF0************
version = 14.8.N2-01-3-A90
has-recording-storage = false
```
A "TiVo" with no recording storage! Apparently, it already exists, and is in testing. I assume this is one of those built-in-to-the-TV Best Buy deals we heard about a while back.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

This is either the tv or the thin client for sudden link. They are developing the whole home TiVo with probably 4 tuners and TiVo extenders. I don't think there was ever mention if these would have storage or not.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

That sounds as BestBuy version of TiVo...

What is Reversi log, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a better question-

What in the world is a TiVo that has no storage? What would it do or be used for? Built into the TV or not, wouldn't a TiVo have to have storage? Isn't that what a TiVo is? A way to record (store) TV shows?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

gastrof said:


> I have a better question-
> 
> What in the world is a TiVo that has no storage? What would it do or be used for? Built into the TV or not, wouldn't a TiVo have to have storage? Isn't that what a TiVo is? A way to record (store) TV shows?


If it is a thin client, it would have the TiVo UI, but storage would be on the server unit. Trick play would effect the stream from the server unit. If done well enough, the user wouldn't need to care if the shows were stored locally or not.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jmill said:


> What is Reversi log, if you don't mind me asking?


Reversi is an HME game you can play on your TiVo. It's hosted on a server so they can log information about every TiVo that plays it.

Dan


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

gastrof said:


> I have a better question-
> 
> What in the world is a TiVo that has no storage? What would it do or be used for? Built into the TV or not, wouldn't a TiVo have to have storage? Isn't that what a TiVo is? A way to record (store) TV shows?


There have been published articles in the past that Tivo wants to branch out to licensing their UI and design to TV and cable box manufacturers outside of the DVR market.

Since one of Tivos strongest features is the UI it does make sense to me.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, makes a lot of sense and I would be in the market for 3 of them right off if the pricing / subscription rates were right.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Reversi is an HME game you can play on your TiVo. It's hosted on a server so they can log information about every TiVo that plays it.


And to clarify, that's "It's hosted on a server so [it follows logically that] they can log etc.", not "It's hosted on a server [for the purpose of logging]". That's just a side benefit.  All HME apps are hosted on servers, by their nature.

Also, in this case, "they" = me, and "a server" = an old G4 Mac Mini in my pantry.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Almost makes you wonder if TiVo does it on purpose knowing you will see.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Almost makes you wonder if TiVo does it on purpose knowing you will see.


I had that thought as well... could a beta tester or employee be intentionally sharing some info back to the community. But excised the sentence from my post before it went up, as it's speculative enough.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably not. I'm guessing it's an unwitting beta tester just trying to play the game.

Dan


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Probably not. I'm guessing it's an unwitting beta tester just trying to play the game.
> 
> Dan


The fact that it seems to happen every model must mean Reversi is more popular than I thought. I guess I should try it sometime.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Some new results from my Reversi logs:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


On a new TiVo you can record for about 7 days without a sub, if after the 7 days you don't get a sub the record space goes to false, just another idea about that log.
Or you have filled up the hard drive with Do not delete programs so the TiVo can't record anymore.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> The fact that it seems to happen every model must mean Reversi is more popular than I thought. I guess I should try it sometime.


It may just be that it's one of the only externally hosted HME apps for TiVo and the engineers use it for testing to make sure that functionality still works on new models/versions.

Dan


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> It may just be that it's one of the only externally hosted HME apps for TiVo and the engineers use it for testing to make sure that functionality still works on new models/versions.


This is my assumption. Additionally, it may be the only one that's not running off TiVo's SDK (it uses HME for Python).

But, by all means, yes, give it a try.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Reversi is an HME game you can play on your TiVo. It's hosted on a server so they can log information about every TiVo that plays it.
> 
> Dan


How 'bout youse two spill the beans about how to run Reversi on your Tivo?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

To run Reversi, add the Apps.tv subscription manager to tivo, following the directions here:
http://www.apps.tv/

Then you can launch the Apps.tv HME app and add other apps. There is a list at http://www.apps.tv/applications, Reversi is among them. The apps.tv service is sort of like a pre-cursor to app stores  .


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

wmcbrine, based on your logs, is there any way to get a count/sense of unique TiVo devices accessing the game in say a given week?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

gastrof said:


> I have a better question-
> 
> What in the world is a TiVo that has no storage? What would it do or be used for? Built into the TV or not, wouldn't a TiVo have to have storage? Isn't that what a TiVo is? A way to record (store) TV shows?


It's a way to get the TiVo brand and experience--limited as it is--into homes to create a demand for TiVo platforms especially for the MSO's in the form of cable boxes or other software based TiVo, not so much the TiVo's own retail DVR's as TiVo seems to be getting out of the "box" business. Of course, this is all limited to the Best Buy store branded Insignia TV's. It's a good idea, but TiVo really needs to be in Vizio, Samsung, Sony for this scheme to really achieve its goal, not just the cheapo brand that is more likely to be put in the kids room or some other far flung household location as a--not even secondary but a *tertiary* HDTV.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

davezatz said:


> wmcbrine, based on your logs, is there any way to get a count/sense of unique TiVo devices accessing the game in say a given week?


Sure.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> It's a way to get the TiVo brand and experience--limited as it is--into homes to create a demand for TiVo platforms especially for the MSO's in the form of cable boxes or other software based TiVo, not so much the TiVo's own retail DVR's as TiVo seems to be getting out of the "box" business. Of course, this is all limited to the Best Buy store branded Insignia TV's. It's a good idea, but TiVo really needs to be in Vizio, Samsung, Sony for this scheme to really achieve its goal, not just the cheapo brand that is more likely to be put in the kids room or some other far flung household location as a--not even secondary but a *tertiary* HDTV.


What about Funai? They are the number three seller of TVs in the US. With Vizio and samsung as one and two.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> To run Reversi, add the Apps.tv subscription manager to tivo, following the directions here:
> http://www.apps.tv/


Very cool! Thanks!

And THANKS, Bill!


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Just curious, is the reversi HME app source posted anywhere public? I looked under the hme for python code, but it's not there.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Reversi is an HME game you can play on your TiVo. It's hosted on a server so they can log information about every TiVo that plays it.
> 
> Dan


Is it the same game as the one by that name that used to come with some versions of Windows?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It's computerized "Othello".


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

reneg said:


> Just curious, is the reversi HME app source posted anywhere public?


I've thought about releasing it, but so far, no.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

axmygexuvv said:


> faxfree payday loans ace fast cash advance


amen, brother


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Any time someone replies to spam, a puppy or kitten is killed


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> There have been published articles in the past that Tivo wants to branch out to licensing their UI and design to TV and cable box manufacturers outside of the DVR market.
> 
> Since one of Tivos strongest features is the UI it does make sense to me.


Are they going to charge a subscription fee to use the Tivo UI?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> Are they going to charge a subscription fee to use the Tivo UI?


 not that was apparent, but I'm sure there was a licensing fee paid by the set mfr


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

shwru980r said:


> Are they going to charge a subscription fee to use the Tivo UI?


Probably what they will do is tack on the cost equivalent of a cutback lifetime subscription since there is no hardware cost to recoup. This would just be included in the price of the set.

This is assuming they use the guide data but then they probably wouldn't since you would be getting the guide data on your TiVo or cable/satellite box.


----------

